# Sanyo Eneloop MQH03 Charger - Observed



## Bones (Jun 27, 2008)

*Sanyo Eneloop MQHO3 Charger - Observed*

TheµMQHO3µ(NC-MQHO3-U) Super Quick charger appears to be a new offering from Sanyo which was first reported by RGB_LED.

Outside of Asia, it's only been found bundled with a version of the Eneloop Family Pack offered exclusively by Costco Canada.

It excludes the Eneloopy tester depicted in these images from thaicharger.com:
























The chargers shown in the fourth image are, respectively, the MQHO3, the MQRO2, and the MQRO3.

The pack currently wholesales at Costco for *44.99 CAD, although it's occasionally subjected to an instant 10.00 manufacturer's discount.

The pack originally bore Sanyo part number ECH422, and consisted of these components:

1 - MQHO3 Charger
2 - AA to C Adapters
2 - AA to D Adapters
4 - Eneloop AA Cells
2 - Eneloop AAA Cells
1 - Folding Travel Case

The part number was subsequently revised to ECH4400, and the contents amended to these components:

1 - MQHO3 Charger
4 - Eneloop AA Cells
4 - Eneloop AAA Cells
1 - 12 volt DC Auto Adapter

I believe the addition of the 12 volt DC auto adapter and two more AAA cells more than compensates for the loss of the two C and two D adapters. Especially considering the C and D adapters are commonly available elsewhere, whereas the auto adapter is not.

After spending a few days with this charger, it's my opinion that it (and the trusty MQN05) should replace every other four place charger bundled with the Eneloop in North America.

Here's why:

Four fully independent AA and/or AAA charging channels.

110-220 volt worldwide AC input (internal).

Fold out two blade (North American) plug.

12 volt DC input (including adapter).

Pure white finish (very high gloss).

Pale gray logo and lettering (matches the Eneloop).

Very light, compact and sturdy (should travel well with plug adapters).

A handy auxillary cell holder (presumed with some assurance).

Recent build code LLM (which equates to 13 Dec 2007).

The specifications:








You will note from both its appearance and specifications, this charger could be purpose built for the Eneloop.

Its output when charging AA cells is either 1000mA or 2000mA, which is exactly equivalent to .5C and 1C for the Eneloop AA cell. As well, its output when charging AAA cells is either 400mA or 800mA, which is again exactly equivalent to .5C and 1C for the Eneloop AAA cell.

Based on my somewhat casual tests and observations, it appears capable of automatically recognizing and independently charging any combination of one to four Eneloop AA and/or AAA cells. It can charge one or two Eneloop AA and/or AAA cells at their respective 1C rates, and from one to four Eneloop AA and/or AAA cells at their respective .5C rates.

If both inner positions are vacant, the outer positions will automatically charge one or two Eneloop AA and/or AAA cells at their respective 1C rates. If at least one inner position is occupied, all positions will automatically charge from one to four Eneloop AA and/or AAA cells at their respective .5C rates.

The single green charge indicator located below the battery compartment will light when the charger is powered on, and remain lit until the charge properly terminates on all the cells in the charger.

The charger also appears to apply what is probably a 'maintenance' charge following the primary charge cycle. As long as it remains powered on, it emits barely audible pulses that appear to correspond with the number and mix of cells in the charger.

The instruction to place AA and/or AAA cells in the outer postions when charging only one or two appears to be just to emphasize the 'super quick' rate, and is not an operational restriction. You can instead choose to charge at .5C by simply placing at least one of the two cells in an inner position.

However, the instructions to neither insert nor remove cells during the charging process should probably be complied with. It's just prudent to ensure the charger is properly re-set prior to commencing a charge, and thereafter not interfered with while charging.

An image of the complete manual, in two parts, can be found here and here, and it is also hyperlinked to the upper and lower portions of the copy of the specifications.

Finally, respecting its general performance, I found this charger terminates reliably, even when tricked with charged cells; charges to about the same capacity as the MQN05 and/or the MH-C9000 first edition, and seemed to leave my Eneloops comfortably below temperatures I would deem harmful.

Overall, I consider this a solid offering from Sanyo, and even though I would really like to acquire one, the last thing I need is more of the Eneloops and adapters its bundled with. Accordingly, the one I'm using is borrowed, so if there's an observation or test you would still like me to take or to try, let me know as soon as possible.

*Regrettably, some time after this post was authored, Costco Canada replaced the family pack containing the MQH03 charger with a significantly down-sized version containing the vastly inferior model MQH06 charger.


----------



## Bones (Jun 27, 2008)

They're somewhat lost in the first post, but here are the three things you will most probably want to know about operating the MQH03:

If both inner positions are vacant, the outer positions will automatically charge one or two AA and/or AAA Eneloops at their respective 1C rates.

If at least one inner position is occupied, all positions will automatically charge from one to four AA and/or AAA Eneloops at their respective .5C rates.

The green LED will remain lit until the charge terminates on all the Eneloops inserted in the charger.


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 27, 2008)

Bones said:


> The pack currently 'wholesales' at Costco Canada for 34.99 CAD


Did they raise the price? It was $31.99 a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## RGB_LED (Jun 27, 2008)

I picked up this exact kit on June 17 and it was $31.99 + pst / gst = $36.15. Best deal that I could find as I didn't need the web deal that included 10AA's and 4AAA's and cost $59.99.


----------



## FredM (Jun 27, 2008)

Very nice. Wish it was available in USA.


----------



## Bones (Jun 29, 2008)

Black Rose said:


> Did they raise the price? It was $31.99 a couple of weeks ago.



It appears that here has definitely been an increase Black Rose, but I still erred in my first post. I just verified that the price was actually 34.79 and not 34.99. That is sans taxes.

Another indicator that the cost of the Eneloop is generally on the rise though.


----------



## Bones (Jun 29, 2008)

A heads up for anyone considering the Costco ECH422 pack, which is the only one currently known to contain the MQH03 charger.

As noted in this post by gunga, the pack is also being sold with the Sanyo MQH01 (NC-MQH01U) charger. In fact, they have both been spotted in the same store, so you may even get to choose.

My preference is for the MQH03, but as gunga and others have noted, the MQH01 also has its strengths.

In furtherance of a side-by-side comparison, a two part image of the manual for the MQH03 can be found here and here, and the manual for the MQH01 can be downloaded here.

I haven't been able to find a copy of the manual for the MQH03 in the .pdf format, so if anyone else has, please post its URL in this thread.

On a related note, bob_ninja advised in this post that although his pack contained the MQH03 charger, it contained the manual for the MQH01, so it might be prudent to verify that your pack has the correct manual for whichever charger you choose before leaving the store.


----------



## bob_ninja (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for the manual pics 
I am guessing that wrong manual is a systemic error and not just a one off.
I wonder if anyone else bought it and found the wrong manual.
In any case between 01 and 03 they are so similar that the old manual is still useful for those who are getting it for the 1st time.


----------



## bob_ninja (Jun 30, 2008)

Interesting that the manul instructions are to insert batteries (step 2) BEFORE inserting into AC outlet (step 3).
I always power a charger before inserting batteries.

Regarding the heat comment, I certainly can feel some heat near end of a charge. I used non-Eneloops for a 1st trial run, around 2Ah I think.


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 30, 2008)

Bones said:


> It appears that here has definitely been an increase Black Rose, but I still erred in my first post. I just verified that the price was actually 34.79 and not 34.99. That is sans taxes.


Where was the one you borrowed purchased at?

The prices definitely have gone up, but not too much. Here in the Ottawa area, the 'Family Pack' with the NC-MQH03U now sells for $33.99 and the 6xAA/2xAAA packs have gone from $19.99 to $21.79.

I have enough batteries and quality chargers, but may get one of these just for the quick charger and the adapters.


----------



## bob_ninja (Jul 2, 2008)

Black Rose said:


> Where was the one you borrowed purchased at?
> 
> The prices definitely have gone up, but not too much. Here in the Ottawa area, the 'Family Pack' with the NC-MQH03U now sells for $33.99 and the 6xAA/2xAAA packs have gone from $19.99 to $21.79.
> 
> I have enough batteries and quality chargers, but may get one of these just for the quick charger and the adapters.



I passed by the shelf again at Innes Costco in Ottawa. Be warned that there are 2 Family Packs, mixed!!!! One has the older xxx01 and another has newer xxxx03!!!! Make sure you get the new one.


----------



## cave dave (Jul 4, 2008)

Thread worthless without Pictures!


----------



## Bones (Jul 13, 2008)

Black Rose said:


> Where was the one you borrowed purchased at?
> 
> The prices definitely have gone up, but not too much. Here in the Ottawa area, the 'Family Pack' with the NC-MQH03U now sells for $33.99 and the 6xAA/2xAAA packs have gone from $19.99 to $21.79.
> 
> I have enough batteries and quality chargers, but may get one of these just for the quick charger and the adapters.



It was purchased in Calgary, and the price was definitely 34.79, which makes me wonder whether it's a simple pricing error or if Costco Canada engages in regional pricing.


----------



## Bones (Jul 13, 2008)

bob_ninja said:


> Interesting that the manual instructions are to insert batteries (step 2) BEFORE inserting into AC outlet (step 3).
> 
> I always power a charger before inserting batteries.
> ...



I have gotten into the opposite habit of inserting the cells before powering up my chargers.

On my MH-C9000, it gives me time to make sure they are properly seated and then given a slight rotation to ensure the best possible contact.

As well, in his informal review of the MQN05 charger, SilverFox encountered a delayed termination when he inserted an Eneloop while the charger was still powered up and charging other cells.

Insofar as I am aware, this is the only termination problem ever reported for the MQN05, and the charger properly terminated its charge of the same cell when it was subsequently inserted before the charger was powered up.


----------



## Bones (Jul 15, 2008)

cave dave said:


> Thread worthless without Pictures!



I'm going to presume your issue is differentiating between the two chargers reportedly bundled with the Sanyo ECH422 Family Pack, namely the MQH01 and the MQH03.

The MQH01 is distinquished by an NiMH-NiCD switch on its face. It is also metallic silver in colour and has a single square LED below the battery compartment.

Conversely, the MQH03 lacks any sort of switch. It is also pure white in colour with a single round LED below the battery compartment.

Line drawings of both chargers are available in their respective manuals, which are hyperlinked in post 7.


----------



## Bones (Jul 15, 2008)

Here are some high quality images of the MQH03 compliments of Mr Happy and ThaiCharger:













































Please note that the 12volt DC adapter depicted in the third image is not included in the ECH422 pack, 
but its UL tag indicates it is a Kenic model no: KD-629B.

The chargers depicted in the fourth image are, respectively, the MQH03, the MQR02, and the MQR03.


----------



## Black Rose (Jul 15, 2008)

Hmmmm....so the MQH03 can be used in the car with the appropriate cord....may have to rethink getting one of those.


----------



## gunga (Jul 15, 2008)

Other than the ability to charge 4 AAAs, and the car cord capability, what is the advantage of this charger of the NC-MQH01U?


----------



## Bones (Jul 15, 2008)

gunga said:


> Other than the ability to charge 4 AAAs, and the car cord capability, what is the advantage of this charger of the NC-MQH01U?



I'm not aware of any significant differences other than those you've already noted gunga.

However, the MQH03 does charge the Eneloop AA and AAA cell at their respective .5C and 1C rates exactly, whereas the MQH01 utilizes a slightly more aggressive rate.

I don't believe the difference in charging rates is of any real consequence though, except as an indicator that the MQH03 appears to have been engineered with specific regard to the Eneloop.

It also seems reasonable to presume that the MQH03 would incorporate updated technologies and, as importantly, take advantage of Sanyo's intimate knowledge of the Eneloop in developing both its charge and charge termination characteristics.

I must also admit a bias towards the cleaner appearance of the MQH03, and the very fact that MQH01 has a NiCD-NiMH switch is fairly indicative that its engineering is getting dated.

But then, if you happen to have some NiCD cells, that little switch gives the MQH01 a distinct advantage over the MQH03 ...


----------



## cave dave (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't think the channels are fully independant. I think they are pairs chared parallel instead of series unlike most paired chargers. This is why you see the two different charge rates. This configuration allows single battery charging at the 2 amp rate or two batteries @ 1 amps.

Not an uncommon configuration. Do not charge pairs with different discharge states. One will get over charged and the other undercharged.


----------



## Unforgiven (Nov 9, 2008)

cave dave said:


> I don't think the channels are fully independant. I think they are pairs chared parallel instead of series unlike most paired chargers. This is why you see the two different charge rates. This configuration allows single battery charging at the 2 amp rate or two batteries @ 1 amps.
> 
> Not an uncommon configuration. Do not charge pairs with different discharge states. One will get over charged and the other undercharged.



This was not the experience with the MQH03 that I own.

According to Sanyo's instructions this charger does not charge at two different rates simultaneously unless AA and AAA are charged at the same time. AA cells would charge at 2 amps when only using outer bays and AAA would charge at 800ma while using the outer bays. If either or both of the other 2 inner bays are used then all cells will charge at their respective lower rates. (1amp and 800ma)

When I first received my MQH03, it was tested with various battery configurations including mixing AA and AAA while using different bays to charge then discharged on the C9000 to test for capacity. During the charging none of the cells over heated and all cells tested in their average respective capacity ranges. It appeared to charge equally well when charging from one to four cells at a time with either the same or mixed size batteries.


If the cells charged at different rates and terminated at the same time, it would show in the temperature of the cells and/or their capacity when discharged on the C9000

If your MQH03 exhibits the characteristics you described then perhaps you have a faulty MQ03 and should contact Sanyo.


----------



## Bones (Feb 3, 2009)

The first post has been updated to reflect the revised package now offered by Costco Canada.

Regrettably, there is still no indication that either Sanyo or Costco will be offering this charger in the USA.

I did find it at the OnlineShop in Singapore, which does ship to the USA, but they're asking 42 USD for just the charger and two Eneloop AA cells:

http://www.onlineshop.com.sg/index ... products_id=5204

For those seeking extra assurance that this charger really does have fully independent charging channels, and is not simply charging in pairs with a parallel circuit as has been postulated in a earlier post:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com ... post2781017


----------



## fireguy (Feb 4, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> Where was the one you borrowed purchased at?
> 
> The prices definitely have gone up, but not too much. Here in the Ottawa area, the 'Family Pack' with the NC-MQH03U now sells for $33.99 and the 6xAA/2xAAA packs have gone from $19.99 to $21.79.
> 
> I have enough batteries and quality chargers, but may get one of these just for the quick charger and the adapters.


I picked up the 6xAA/2xAAA pack today (Costco part number 844333) and it was $26.49 before taxes. Looks like prices are rising!

Where can I get one of those Eneloop dog testers?


----------



## Bones (Feb 4, 2009)

fireguy said:


> ...
> Where can I get one of those Eneloop dog testers?



His name is Eneloopy, and he makes his home at eneloopy.com.

http://www.eneloopy.com ... index_e.html

I don't recall ever seeing it for sale officially, but some time ago it was offered as a promotional item with proof-of-purchase of certain Eneloop products.

It has also been seen for sale on eBay.com on occasion, but nothing comes up at the moment:

http://search.ebay.com ... eneloopy


----------



## fireguy (Feb 4, 2009)

Bones said:


> His name is Eneloopy, and he makes his home at eneloopy.com.
> 
> http://www.eneloopy.com ... index_e.html
> 
> ...



I will have to watch eBay. I see on the eneloopy website they show a solar charger. Anyone seen this?


----------



## Bones (Feb 4, 2009)

fireguy said:


> I will have to watch eBay. I see on the eneloopy website they show a solar charger. Anyone seen this?



Sanyo actually makes an array of award winning Eneloop products. Regrettably, most are not readily available in North America. I believe this is the case with their Solar charger.

For a look at some of the other items in what Sanyo has dubbed the Eneloop Universe, you can dig around this site:

http://www.sanyo.co.jp/eneloop/lineup/index3.html

The sites in Japan, so here's a hyperlink to Google translator:

http://translate.google.com/?hl=en&sl=ja&tl=en
.


----------



## Mr Happy (Feb 4, 2009)

Does anyone know of any good on-line sites in Japan for buying things, especially ones that might ship to the US or other places? I believe there might be one or two people here who live in Japan, who perhaps could make recommendations. I have pottered around Amazon.co.jp, but have not got as far as the checkout to see what the delivery options might be.


----------



## TakeTheActive (Feb 4, 2009)

*Eneloopy Site Down or Gone?*



Bones said:


> His name is Eneloopy, and he makes his home at eneloopy.com.
> 
> http://www.eneloopy.com ... index_e.html


I'm getting "*Unable to connect*" both an hour ago and just now. Was the site available at 01:21AM EST when you posted?


----------



## Mr Happy (Feb 4, 2009)

The site appears to be available now.


----------



## TakeTheActive (Feb 4, 2009)

Still unavailable for me.  Maybe something to do with my ISP?

Time to shovel some snow!   :twothumbs: 

I'll try again a few hours...


----------



## PeAK (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Sanyo Eneloop MQH03 Charger manual*



Bones said:


> .
> .
> .
> In furtherance of a side-by-side comparison, a two part image of the manual for the MQH03 can be found here and here, and the manual for the MQH01 can be downloaded here.
> ...



The MQH01 PDF manual is longer available at the Sanyo site. The MQH03 is near identical in operation except for the removal of the NiCd/NiMh switch and the lowering of the charge rate slightly. I found that a manual is available for the MQHO1 that has been rebadged and sold as the Maxell P2004 Charger

PeAK


----------



## NiOOH (Feb 5, 2009)

Here in Europe, there is another modification of this charger, namely the MQH02. This is the charger included in the standard 2500 mAh set Sanyo sells in Europe. We have neither MQH02/Eneloop, nor MQH03/Eneloop sets here. I noticed that since approximately 1 year the MQH02 replaced MQH01 as the charger bundled with 2500 mAh cells. The only difference I could see without using the charger was the disappearance of the NiCd/NiMH switch. Charging rates are: 2140 mA (outer positions) and 1090 mA (inner and any combination inner-outer). Charges only 2 AAA cells at 700 mA. 

http://www.argus.lv/downloads/sanyo_consumer.pdf?osCsid=6213f1ae1bd9d028a573aafbd1631968


----------



## Bones (Feb 5, 2009)

Mr Happy said:


> Does anyone know of any good on-line sites in Japan for buying things, especially ones that might ship to the US or other places? I believe there might be one or two people here who live in Japan, who perhaps could make recommendations. I have pottered around Amazon.co.jp, but have not got as far as the checkout to see what the delivery options might be.



I would also be interested in a competitive site in Japan that ships internationally.

Perhaps it would be worthwhile to create a dedicated thread towards this end?


----------



## Mr Happy (Feb 5, 2009)

Bones said:


> Perhaps it would be worthwhile to create a dedicated thread towards this end?


Yes, perhaps it would. Maybe I'll start one later.


----------



## Bones (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Sanyo Eneloop MQH03 Charger manual*



PeAK said:


> The MQH01 PDF manual is longer available at the Sanyo site. The MHH03 is near identical in operation except for the removal of the NiCd/NiMh switch and the lowering of the charge rate slightly. I found that a manual is available for the MQHO1 that has been rebadged and sold as the Maxell P2004 Charger
> 
> PeAK



Thanks for posting a working hyperlink to a manual for the MQH01 charger PeAK.

Sanyo seems to have completed eliminated the directory that contained many of the documents we've referenced in the past.

In case anyone is using the manual for the MQH03 for the MQH01, I did notice one caveat worth mentioning. While the MQH03 can charge any combination of cells, the MQH01 has a restriction against charging both AA and AAA cells together.

This restriction is referenced in the online manual PeAK found on the Maxell site:



> NOTICE: AA and AAA batteries should not be charged simultaneously. Electrical performances are not guaranteed when AA and AAA batteries are charged together.


Anyway, just a heads-up for owners of the MQH01.


----------



## Bones (Feb 5, 2009)

NiOOH said:


> Here in Europe, there is another modification of this charger, namely the MQH02. This is the charger included in the standard 2500 mAh set Sanyo sells in Europe. We have neither MQH02/Eneloop, nor MQH03/Eneloop sets here. I noticed that since approximately 1 year the MQH02 replaced MQH01 as the charger bundled with 2500 mAh cells. The only difference I could see without using the charger was the disappearance of the NiCd/NiMH switch. Charging rates are: 2140 mA (outer positions) and 1090 mA (inner and any combination inner-outer). Charges only 2 AAA cells at 700 mA.
> 
> http://www.argus.lv/downloads/sanyo_consumer.pdf?osCsid=6213f1ae1bd9d028a573aafbd1631968



The MQH02 may even be somewhat more advanced than the MQH01. I noticed, for example, that it can charge AA and AAA cells together, which was not recommend with the MQH01.

If anyone else is interested in the MQH02 or the array of other chargers available in Europe, there's an informative synopsis one each of them and hyperlinks to their respective manuals on eneloop.info:

http://www.eneloop.info ... chargers.html

http://www.eneloop.info... manuals.html
.


----------



## NiOOH (Feb 6, 2009)

Bones said:


> The MQH02 may even be somewhat more advanced than the MQH01. I noticed, for example, that it can charge AA and AAA cells together, which was not recommend with the MQH01.
> 
> If anyone else is interested in the MQH02 or the array of other chargers available in Europe, there's an informative synopsis one each of them and hyperlinks to their respective manuals on eneloop.info:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the info Bones. 
I haven't seen the MQR02 sets in the stores so far. You can get the charger in light-blue bundled with 2300 mAh cells. I think Sanyo is doing a poor job offering Eneloop sets in europe, esepecially if you need a set of 4 bundled with a reasonable charger. 
BTW, I got the MQH02 yesterday. Haven't had the time to do extensive testing, but yes it appears that there are more differences than just removing the NiCd/NiMH switch. Upon finishing fast charging the charger shuts off completely, i.e. no top-off/ maintanance charge. I don't have the MQH01 anymore but from memory MQH02 keeps the cells a bit cooler.
Will post more info after further testing.


----------



## PeAK (Feb 19, 2009)

NiOOH said:


> Here in Europe, there is another modification of this charger, namely the MQH02.
> .
> .
> .
> Sanyo_consumer.pdf



I've put the charger summery page from you document, below. The *MQHO*2 looks like one-half of a Maha C-801D (2 amp rate/1C) while the *MQR02* is similar to one-half of C-800S (1 amp rate/0.5C). The main difference is that they have the flexibility of charging at half the charge rate of those units when all the bays are full or if the normal charging slopes are used.





​
The current thinking seems to be use lower capacity low self-discharge cells charging up at about 2 amps (1C) with a 0.5C option which makes the MQHO2 the one to recommend. I've been running a number of tests on a MQR02 workalike (similar charging ratres, slots and indicators) that also uses negative delta-V. Except for some batteries which lost their "vibrancy" due to overcharge/overheating from another charger, I've been most impressed by this chargers performance. The charger is available at *Meijer* and has the model number *BC-905a* on the back. Cost is under $20 with 4 LSD batteries.

PeAK


----------



## NiOOH (Feb 20, 2009)

Had the time for some more testing on the MQH02. Overall, its a good unit. With healthy cells temperatures at the end of charge stay below what I'd consider harmful for cycle life. The charger is well constructed in a way that there is more space between cells for better airflow around them and the contacts have a nice click when cells are inserted. Charge completeness is also good, equal to what C9000 + 2 hours top-off does at 1 amp. 
IMO, the charger does not terminate on -dV. Sanyo talks about "peak-cut control" with -dV and absolute temperature as a bacup. I think this peak cut is not a real 0dv (or peak voltage detection) but rather max V. In other words it works similarly to Maha C9000. Most probably however, the value is set higher than on the C9000 and top-off is not necessary. After fast charge the charger shuts completely, i.e. there is no trickle charge (not bad thing with LSD cells). 
What I don't like is the single charge indicator. What if you don't seat one of the cells properly and it is not charging...?


----------



## Bones (Feb 20, 2009)

PeAK said:


> I've put the charger summery page from you document, below. The *MQHO*2 looks like one-half of a Maha C-801D (2 amp rate/1C) while the *MQR02* is similar to one-half of C-800S (1 amp rate/0.5C). The main difference is that they have the flexibility of charging at half the charge rate of those units when all the bays are full or if the normal charging slopes are used.
> 
> (image)
> 
> ...


Hi PeAK,

Thank you for including the charger summary in post 38.

Regrettably, it currently exceeds the forum size restriction of 800 by 800 pixels (which I was also pointed to):

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/Rules.html

Not that I'm an extreme advocate of adhering to the rules, but oversize images also expand the width of the thread itself beyond most screens, and make it more difficult to read.

Consequently, it would be greatly appreciated if you could use a thumbnail to link to your to link to your full-sized image.

Should you prefer to use a larger image, you are also welcome to use this one, which is reduced to the chargers mentioned in your post:


```
http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk318/ptc2oo8/037fld31dec2008/euro-sanyo-chargers-full.jpg
```
It can be either linked directly, or uploaded your host if that is your preference.

Many thanks.

Bones

PS: That unhappy face ending the the sentence on the allowed image size was purely coincidental...


----------



## Bones (Mar 10, 2009)

Sales of the Eneloop power pack with the MQH03 charger at Costco must be at least somewhat brisk, here's a record of 9 pallet-loads arriving in Seattle:





Since the bill-of-lading only refers to the charger, it would appear that the packs aren't assembled overseas.

I wonder how many chargers fit on 9 pallets?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 11, 2009)

I want that dog cell holder. Why is the nose lit up with a blue LED? Is it a battery tester or something? Can you turn off the switch and use this thing as a nightlight? I already have a Eneloop charger (MQN05U) and I'd buy one just for that dog thingy. That's quite a good feature even if it is a bit gimmicky. I'm sold, now where can I get one?

I've had my Eneloop MQN05U for well over a year now. Which one of these chargers is better than the one I already have?


----------



## PeAK (Mar 12, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> I want that dog cell holder. Why is the nose lit up with a blue LED? Is it a battery tester or something?...
> .
> .
> .




I agree...

...Go Doogy Go... ​ 




​ 
On a more serious note, this tester is similar to the Camelion Slim Tester: It puts a 2 ohm load (draws about 600mA) and uses a LED's brightness to gauge to strength of the battery.

PeAK


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 28, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> I've had my Eneloop MQN05U for well over a year now. Which one of these chargers is better than the one I already have?



Anyone know or is this thread too old to bump?

Thanks for that PEAK.


----------



## Bones (Mar 30, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> I want that dog cell holder. Why is the nose lit up with a blue LED? Is it a battery tester or something? Can you turn off the switch and use this thing as a nightlight? I already have a Eneloop charger (MQN05U) and I'd buy one just for that dog thingy. That's quite a good feature even if it is a bit gimmicky. I'm sold, now where can I get one?



More on Eneloopy:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com ... post2819503



Beacon of Light said:


> I've had my Eneloop MQN05U for well over a year now. Which one of these chargers is better than the one I already have?



Considering that the MQN05 is a fully independent channel charger that is well regarded by its owners, I don't know that any of these chargers are significantly better than it.

However, if I had to choose just one, it would be the MQH03µsince it appears to be purpose built for the Eneloop. It should also incorporate the most recent charging technology from Sanyo. It certainly employs a more convenient charge rate and, like the MQN05, can charge any combination of up to four AA and/or AAA cells.

It also incorporates an internal 110-240Volt switching power supply, so it can be used overseas. As well, it usually includes a 12volt DC adapter for use in a vehicle.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 30, 2009)

That's funny Bones, when you said "More on Eneloopy" you linked to this very thread which I already read every post in. I'm sure that was just a mistake on your part.


----------



## syncytial (Mar 20, 2010)

I just received two ECH4400 packs from Dell Canada. This is the pack, referred to above, with four AA Eneloops, four AAA Eneloops, A Sanyo four position quick charger, and a 12V DC power cord.

The included charger in both packs was the NC-MQH03U! This pleased me immensely - I was hoping it would be that one, even though it's been quite a while since they were available at Costco.

The date codes on the chargers are MKG & MKJ. The AA batteries and one set of AAAs have date codes from late 2008. The other set of AAAs is dated January 2009.

The packaging appears to be identical to what was for sale at Costco (from memory) and bears an "item number" of 844444. It has been packaged for the Canadian market.

The ECH4400 packs were prepared by Diversified Re-Packaging, and carry numbers in the 310 & 514 area codes for that company.

Oh... the price - $CDN 19.99, including shipping to my door via Purolator, for each pack. (One day sale, the regular price is higher.)

Now, I officially have too many small chargers, to go with my excessive number of Duraloops and Eneloops.

So... it looks like there are still some NC-MQH03Us out there. 

Dell Canada is known for frequent good sale prices for Eneloops, although Shopper's Drug Mart's recurring very good prices on the Duraloops is more compelling, but now it looks like Dell bears watching as a source of supply for this charger too. 

Perhaps Sanyo Canada (identified as the importer on the packaging) can advise if other retailers carry the ECH4400 or the charger alone. Packs or chargers might even be available directly from Sanyo.


- Syncytial.


----------



## pdops (Mar 23, 2010)

Just got the NC-MQH03U in the deal described by syncytial above. When plugged into AC and charging batteries the charger makes a pronounced pulsed buzz. Is this normal? I have been using a LEAP ( I believe it's a rebranded maha) charger for years which makes absolutely no noise so I'm wondering if I should be concerned about this Sanyo charger?


----------



## Mr Happy (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi,

:welcome:

Modern chargers almost always use switching circuits for power conversion since this keeps the electronics smaller and lighter. It is a characteristic of these circuits that they can make whistling or buzzing noises in operation. It's just like a transformer hum at a higher frequency. There is not likely anything to worry about unless the charger is making a really loud buzz like an angry swarm of bees.


----------



## pdops (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Mr Happy. I've just tried it powered with the 12VDC adapter and it makes no noise so what you've said makes sense. I can always use the wall wart transformer that came with the old LEAP charger if the noise gets to annoying.


----------



## davidt1 (Mar 23, 2010)

I am glad this thread is back. I have a MQN05 and love it, but the long charge time does not make it a good travel charger. I need the MQH03 or something like it. Don't want to pay $42 for one though. If anyone has any information of availability, please share. Thanks.


----------



## pdops (Mar 23, 2010)

This is the package being sold by Dell which includes the NC-MQH03U (link). It contains four AA Eneloops, four AAA Eneloops, the charger and a 12V DC power cord for $24.99.


----------



## Bones (Mar 23, 2010)

I note that Dell Canada actually carries a fairly decent selection of Eneloop products, including both the model MQH03 and the model MQN05 chargers:

http://search.dell.com ... eneloop.aspx

It's not often that any country gains a step on the United States for product variety, but Sanyo Japan, and to a lessor degree, Sanyo Canada, have certainly made this the case with respect to their line-up of Eneloop products.

Oh, for those considering the family pack containing the MQH03 charger, please note that the $24.99 mentioned in the preceding post is its current sale price. It's regularly priced at $49.99 plus shipping.


----------



## davidt1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Anyone knows if they ship to the US? Thanks.


----------



## NutSAK (Mar 25, 2010)

davidt1 said:


> Anyone knows if they ship to the US? Thanks.



It doesn't appear that they do. I just tried to order, as I really want one of these chargers. The only shipping options were within Canada.


----------



## rumack (Mar 26, 2010)

No, they won't ship to the US. Since the website would only accept Canadian addresses, I called them and tried to place an order. No dice. :sigh:


----------



## jw113 (Jul 16, 2010)

FYI: Dell Canada is selling the "ECH4400 Rechargeable 4AA + 4AAA Battery PLUS 1 Hour Eneloop Charger with Bonus Car Adapter" for C$19.99 ($30 off the regular price). The Dell SKU is A3516408.


----------



## SHELDON101 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the picture of the manual. I knew that you were supposed to put 1 or 2 batteries in a certain location. If you look at the manual, they go on the outside. 

however, I took another look at the charger. I don't know if this is new or not, but if you look carefully at the outside positions , above the battery shapes you can see (if you look hard enough) the word ''QUICK"" telling you where to charge one or two batteries. Now, if the manual had mentioned this, I wouldn't have to post the message.


----------



## madecov (Jan 10, 2012)

Last year I purchased a Costco special that had 8 colored Eneloop AA and 4 AAA
It came with a NC-MQN06U charger. Does anyone know anything about this one ?


----------



## ecrbattery (Jan 11, 2012)

madecov said:


> Last year I purchased a Costco special that had 8 colored Eneloop AA and 4 AAA
> It came with a NC-MQN06U charger. Does anyone know anything about this one ?



If you do a forum search for NC-MQN06U, this thread will come up:

An informal look at the Sanyo NC-MQN06U – charging in pairs

The MQH03 is a superior charger. However, it has been discontinued which made it very hard to find.

Sanyo includes the inferior NC-MQN06U charger with the new Costco kit because it is cheaper and has built-in obsolescence. The "charge in pair" process is designed to kill the Eneloop faster so you will have to buy more batteries.


cheap charger + having you buy more batteries sooner = more money for the company :devil:


This profit driven formula is being used by pretty much all company these day since it is nearly impossible to find a quality smart charger with independent channels at your local retailer


----------



## Mr Happy (Jan 11, 2012)

ecrbattery said:


> This profit driven formula is being used by pretty much all company these day since it is nearly impossible to find a quality smart charger with independent channels at your local retailer



This situation was mainly peculiar to the USA where people started thinking that anything costing more than $10 was too expensive. It was different in other parts of the world. Though the rest of the world may be catching up with America these days.


----------



## madecov (Jan 12, 2012)

ecrbattery said:


> If you do a forum search for NC-MQN06U, this thread will come up:
> 
> An informal look at the Sanyo NC-MQN06U – charging in pairs
> 
> ...



Thank's for the quick explanation. I Have the Maha C9000 but it is just too large for travel purposes. I was wanting a decent travel charger without a wall wart that I can throw in a bag. I would prefer a folding wall plug if possible


----------



## blo9 (Feb 17, 2012)

What about this one:
http://www.eneloop.info/products/chargers/sets-with-mqr06.html
[URL="http://www.eneloop.info/fileadmin/EDITORS/ENELOOP/MANUALS/CHARGERS/NC-MQR06W_manual_ENG.pdf"]http://www.eneloop.info/fileadmin/EDITORS/ENELOOP/MANUALS/CHARGERS/NC-MQR06W_manual_ENG.pdf

[/URL]Edit:
Ibought it, ~$43 with 8x Eneloop 2000mAh AA and delivery. That is a steal if you compare with dumb chargers plus battery here in Sweden.

This charger seem to be very smart. You can combine AA and AAA and even with the double speed mix sizes as well as charging one single with three times speed.
Double speed is slightly over 0,5C for eneloops


Input
100-240V~50-60 Hz 7W 
Output
1,2V, 1120mA × 2 (AA)
 
1,2V, 560mA × 2 (AAA) 
Charge
Control
Peak-Cut-Control
Charging
220 minutes (1-4 AA)
Time
110 minutes (2 AA)
for
75 minutes (1 AA)
eneloop
200 minutes (1-4 AAA)
 
100 minutes (2 AAA)
 
65 minutes (1 AAA)
Charge-
Indicator 
4 LEDs
Size
105 × 65 × 27 mm
Weight
ca. 111 g


Did I make a good buy in terms of the quality of the charger?


----------



## Mr Happy (Feb 17, 2012)

I think you bought a pretty nice charger. Sucks that it is not available in America though.


----------



## blo9 (Feb 18, 2012)

Mr Happy said:


> I think you bought a pretty nice charger. Sucks that it is not available in America though.


Try one of those internet sites... for me it is half price compared to get some similar from a store.
Batteries are expensive here too...


----------



## Etsu (Jul 17, 2013)

cave dave said:


> I don't think the channels are fully independant.



I have this charger, and from my own testing, I can confirm that the channels *are *independent. You can charge 1-4 cells, different capacities and different depletion levels. Each channel shuts off when it's done charging its individual cell. It's easy to tell, because you can feel each cell cool down when it's done.

I don't use it much, though. It does tend to make the cells hotter than my regular charger (Accumanager 20, which tops out at 700mA). But they only get hot near the end of the cycle. Quick to charge, though, and I like that it's portable and even has a 12v plug if you're car-camping and need to recharge.

It's a great back-up charger. Certainly worth the price!

Edit: additional info:

I tried it at the low setting (1000mA) to charge 3 completely discharged Eneloop 1500 AA cells. They didn't get hot at all, so it appears that the low setting is comparable to my regular charger. It took them from 2h:15m to 2h:25m to finish. As they finish, you can hear the the charger make different sounds, so I know they charge independently.

The low charge is a 0.5C current. The high charge is 1C. They're definitely hotter at the high setting, but still very comfortable to hold. (Maybe some would consider that warm, not hot. My definition of warm is about body temperature.)

Maybe I'll use it more often.


----------



## BloodLust (May 21, 2014)

Thread necro but it seemed appropriate to the thread.

Before being more active in the forum, any charger was ok for me but after all my reading and research, I got an XTAR VP2 and MC1 for my Li-Ions.

My inquiry now is if my old Ni-Mh/Ni-Cd charger is sufficient. No real need fora charger with all the functions as long as it's a safe and sufficient charger. It's just for my Eneloops which are used in some lights, camera flashes and some toys and electronics.
I've already gone Li-Ion for my specialty items and gadgets.

My unit is a:
Sanyo NC-MQR03RNU with individual LEDs per bay and a refresh button. No car charger port but has a folding prong in the rear to plug direct to a wall socket.

My basic observation, it does seem to shut off charging per bay as the lights per bay shut off individually. It doesn't get too hot when charging 4 cells and the outer "fast charge" slots only make the batteries slightly warmer than charging 4 cells.

Anybody have experience with this charger? I got it a few years back and if it's a good enough charger, I can't justify spending for a new one.
Since it's an old model, I can't seem to find info about it online and I can't find my manual.

Thanks!


----------



## SilverFox (May 22, 2014)

Hello BloodLust,

I have the -HO1 and it has been a good charger. I don't think there is a lot of difference in the charging algorithms between the two models so I think you will be fine using it.

Tom


----------



## BloodLust (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Good to know.


----------



## Kwenchana (Feb 21, 2019)

pdops said:


> Just got the NC-MQH03U in the deal described by syncytial above. When plugged into AC and charging batteries the charger makes a pronounced pulsed buzz. Is this normal? I have been using a LEAP ( I believe it's a rebranded maha) charger for years which makes absolutely no noise so I'm wondering if I should be concerned about this Sanyo charger?





Mr Happy said:


> Hi,
> 
> :welcome:
> 
> Modern chargers almost always use switching circuits for power conversion since this keeps the electronics smaller and lighter. It is a characteristic of these circuits that they can make whistling or buzzing noises in operation. It's just like a transformer hum at a higher frequency. There is not likely anything to worry about unless the charger is making a really loud buzz like an angry swarm of bees.



I've had my charger since 2008, previously tried to quiet it down thinking it was the large coil but it is not.
Tested with an external 12V PSU through the DC input jack/car adapter and it was inaudible, turns out that after poking around with someting non conductive when powered via the mains, that the vibration seems to be coming from the resistor that sits between the 2 caps on the high voltage side.
Took out my hot glue gun and behold, it's fixed! Just took me 11 years lol.

Was thinking about getting the BQ-CC55 now that it's available on Amazon just to have separate LEDs indicator for each channel but I'll loose car charging and slighly slower charge rate...
It proved to be quite useful during a 2 week long car camping trip without having to rely on the inverter.

Sorry for bumping such an old thread, in case others still have that gem around but have to live with the annoying buzzing.


----------

